# Spartan Pro Touch Camera



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Anyone using them?
How's the quality? How do they compare to other camera systems?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Just what I always wanted, to get my $h!t covered hands all over my high dollar touch screen for my sewer camera. 

I played around with one at the pumper show, seems to be a nice unit, but super expensive.


----------

